# синоним/общий термин для "тюрьма"



## cyaxares_died

Я думала употреблять что-то в роде "заведения заключения" но я думаю что люди здесь могут подсказать мне какой ткермин употребляют русские в этом контексте. 
Я ищу что-то что заключает тоже заведения для молодёжи и.т.д.


----------



## Maroseika

Общий официальный термин - исправительно-трудовое учреждение (ИТУ).
Общих разговорных терминов очень много - зона, колония, тюрьма, места не столь отдаленные, заключение и т.д.
Для молодежи - колония для несовершеннолетних.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Общий официальный термин - исправительно-трудовое учреждение (ИТУ).
> Общих разговорных терминов очень много - зона, колония, тюрьма, места не столь отдаленные, заключение и т.д.
> Для молодежи - колония для несовершеннолетних.


Ни зона, ни колония - не синоним тюрьмы как места отбывания наказания (даже если речь идёт о лишении свободы в очень широком смысле -тогда это *ИТУ*). Тюрьма - это *тюрьма*, *тюряга*, *крытка*, *кича *(весьма устаревший сленг), что-то может быть ещё. В основном, термин сам по себе уникален и в уголовном мире является строгим фундаментальным понятием, мало подверженным произвольным лингвистическим вариациям.


----------



## Maroseika

Насколько я понял, вопрос был не о жаргонной терминологии, а о разговорной, общеупотребительной. Вряд ли жена осужденного на вопрос о пребывании мужа ответит, что он на киче парится. Но, конечно, универсального, обобщенного названия не существует, все зависит от ситуации.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Насколько я понял, вопрос был не о жаргонной терминологии, а о разговорной, общеупотребительной. Вряд ли жена осужденного на вопрос о пребывании мужа ответит, что он на киче парится. Но, конечно, универсального, обобщенного названия не существует, все зависит от ситуации.


 
Тем более следует быть точным в подборе понятий. Многие зэки мечтают о колонии, потому что там - свежий воздух, а в тюрьме - нет. Кроме того, тюрьма может быть на зоне, но не наоборот.


----------



## Maroseika

Ну хорошо, вот у вас, не про вас будь сказано, там знакомый, но вы не знаете его точного текущего статуса. Как вы скажете о нем? "Сидит" - и носитель языка вас поймет. "А где сидит?", - спросит вас непонятливый иностранец? И что вы ответите?


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Ну хорошо, вот у вас, не про вас будь сказано, там знакомый, но вы не знаете его точного текущего статуса. Как вы скажете о нем? "Сидит" - и носитель языка вас поймет. "А где сидит?", - спросит вас непонятливый иностранец? И что вы ответите?



Иностранцу отвечу, что "сидит в тюрьме", чтобы его не запутывать почём зря. Но вообще, как *Kolan* справедливо заметил, тюрьма и зона - разные понятия.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Ну хорошо, вот у вас, не про вас будь сказано, там знакомый, но вы не знаете его точного текущего статуса. Как вы скажете о нем? "Сидит" - и носитель языка вас поймет. "А где сидит?", - спросит вас непонятливый иностранец? И что вы ответите?


Я не скажу, что "*в* *тюрьме*", если не знаю точно, потому что реальная *тюрьма* ("*крытка*") против *зоны* - страшнейшее наказание. Отвечу, что его "угнали/загнали *за Можай*", хотя фактически он может сидеть в *колонии* под Москвой и наслаждаться подмосковными вечерами.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Иностранцу отвечу, что "сидит в тюрьме", чтобы его не запутывать почём зря. Но вообще, как *Kolan* справедливо заметил, тюрьма и зона - разные понятия.


Видите ли, у западных иностранцев ничего, кроме тюрем, в пенитенциарной системе толком не предусмотрено (ну там, halfway house всякий, собственно, и всё), причём тюрьмы эти устроены не так, как российские. Вот иностранец и поверит вам напрасно, что осуждённый как будто сидит в "правильной" тюрьме.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я не скажу, что "*в* *тюрьме*", если не знаю точно, потому что реальная *тюрьма* ("*крытка*") против *зоны* - страшнейшее наказание. Отвечу, что его "угнали/загнали *за Можай*", хотя фактически он может сидеть в *колонии* под Москвой и наслаждаться подмосковными вечерами.


 И вы полагаете, что "Можай" лучше передаст иностранцу суть дела, чем "тюрьма"? Вопрос ведь именно об общем разговорном названии.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Видите ли, у западных иностранцев ничего, кроме тюрем, в пенитенциарной системе толком не предусмотрено (ну там, halfway house всякий, собственно, и всё), причём тюрьмы эти устроены не так, как российские. Вот иностранец и поверит вам напрасно, что осуждённый как будто сидит в "правильной" тюрьме.



Как это часто бывает, вы Maroseik'ой говорите на разных языках.  Он рассуждает с точки зрения понятности определения для иностранцев, а Вы - углубляетесь в детали, которые, как мне кажется, не очень актуальны в рамках данной темы. Термин "тюрьма" более-менее понятен для всех; слово "зона", а тем более - "Можай" требует дополнительных разъяснений.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> И вы полагаете, что "Можай" лучше передаст иностранцу суть дела, чем "тюрьма"? Вопрос ведь именно об общем разговорном названии.





q-cumber said:


> Он рассуждает с точки зрения понятности определения для иностранцев, а Вы - углубляетесь в детали, которые, как мне кажется, не очень актуальны в рамках данной темы. Термин "тюрьма" более-менее понятен для всех; слово "зона", а тем более - "Можай" требует дополнительных разъяснений.


 
Оттого, что термин понятнее, перевод не становится адекватным. То, что для иностранца тюрьма, для русскоговорящего из СССР или РФ - лишение свободы по суду. Собственно тюремным заключением российская судебная система не злоупотребляет. Абсолютное большинство осужденных к лишению свободы отбывает срок в колониях различных режимов содержания (на сленге - "зона"). В тюрьмах содержатся подследственные (для такого случая придуман термин "изолятор временного содержания"), хозобслуга этих тюрем из числа осужденных и весьма ограниченное число осужденных за наиболее тяжкие преступления или злостные нарушители режима. Для последних в колониях также могут существовать условия тюремного содержания ("тюрьма на зоне"). 

На иностранных языках эти понятия отсутствуют полностью. В этом смысле "Можай" ничем не лучше "тюрьмы", так как одинаково требует разъяснений (собственно, потому я его и привел - для наглядной демонстрации этого факта). 

Кстати, о языках. На каком языке идет разговор с гипотетическим иностранцем?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Как это часто бывает, вы Maroseik'ой говорите на разных языках.


Ситуация с тюрьмами в целом напоминает классического Гаврилу. 

"...В конце стихотворения письмоносец Гаврила, сражённый пулей фашиста, всё же доставляет письмо по адресу. 
— Где же происходило дело? — спросили Ляписа. 
Вопрос был законный. В СССР нет фашистов, а за границей нет Гаврил, членов союза работников связи. 
— В чём дело? — сказал Ляпис. — Дело происходит, конечно, у нас, а фашист переодетый. " (Ильф, Петров).
http://vagon.pp.ru/gavrila/gavrila.php

Я подумал сейчас, правда, что классики сатиры несколько упростили "законность вопроса". 19-летний студент Гаврила (Гаврило Принцип) вполне мог подрабатывать на жизнь почтальоном.
http://www.monarchruss.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=261&Itemid=37


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Кстати, о языках. На каком языке идет разговор с гипотетическим иностранцем?


Исходя из начального вопроса - на русском. 
Так как бы вы ответили на вопрос иностранца, куда подевался ваш общий знакомый, которого почему-то давно не видно? Какой бы термин вы употребили? Естественно, необходимо, чтобы иностранец понял, что именно стряслось с вашим знакомым, но не расположен выслушивать лекцию о пенитенциарной системе России.
Другой вариант: каким словом мама должна объяснить десятилетнему, скажем, сыну, где их папа, которому припаяли лет 8-12, например?


----------



## bravo7

Полярник в командировке на Северном полюсе, конечно.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Исходя из начального вопроса - на русском.
> Так как бы вы ответили на вопрос иностранца, куда подевался ваш общий знакомый, которого почему-то давно не видно? Какой бы термин вы употребили? Естественно, необходимо, чтобы иностранец понял, что именно стряслось с вашим знакомым, но не расположен выслушивать лекцию о пенитенциарной системе России.
> Другой вариант: каким словом мама должна объяснить десятилетнему, скажем, сыну, где их папа, которому припаяли лет 8-12, например?


Из моих наблюдений за иностранцами в местах их постоянного проживания (а также промывания мозгов западной пропагандой), могу сказать, что им понятен термин goulag, который вошел в словари как нарицательный для вневременного обозначения советской и, расширительно, российской пенитенциарной системы. Дремучесть иногда поражает, еще лет 10 назад о России большинство канадского народу, с которым я знакомился, в разговоре о России могли похвастаться знанием только трех слов: Boris, hockey, vodka. Ну, еще и babouchka в значении "матрешка". А Вторую мировую выиграли канадские дивизии, освободившие Голландию и Данию. Так что, для переодетого iностранца "*тюрьма*" = *goulag*.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> Полярник в командировке на Северном полюсе, конечно.


Абсолютно верно. "*Командировка*" таки означает *ходку* в места заключения. Но *ходка* - исключительно уголовный сленг.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Дремучесть иногда поражает, еще лет 10 назад о России большинство канадского народу, с которым я знакомился, в разговоре о России могли похвастаться знанием только трех слов: Boris, hockey, vodka. Ну, еще и babouchka в значении "матрешка". А Вторую мировую выиграли канадские дивизии, освободившие Голландию и Данию. Так что, для переодетого iностранца "*тюрьма*" = *goulag*.


Да ладно, в России большинство народу по-канадски тоже знает только одно слово - хоккей.
Но "гулаг", на мой взгляд, тут абсолютно неприменим, т.к. имеет отчетливое политическое значение. А ваш приятель - бытовик. Как быть? Неужели нельзя просто сказать, что он "сидит в тюрьме за делание фальшивых бумажек"? Что именно неправильно поймет иностранец?
P.S. А разве babouchka - не головной платок? Или это канадский жаргон?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> *ходка* - исключительно уголовный сленг.


А также - шоферов, грузчиков и тачечников.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> А также - шоферов, грузчиков и тачечников.


Для осуждённого к лишению свободы грузчика, тачечника, челнока *ходка *звучит вполне недвусмысленно.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Да ладно, в России большинство народу по-канадски тоже знает только одно слово - хоккей.


Не только. Ещё знают слово коньки, оно тоже конацкого происхождения.





Maroseika said:


> Но "гулаг", на мой взгляд, тут абсолютно неприменим, т.к. имеет отчетливое политическое значение. А ваш приятель - бытовик. Как быть?


А никак. Это для живущих в России *гулаг *- политика, а для остального мира - метонимически, это любая советская/российская "тюрьма", точнее, *места лишения свободы* (об этом выражении, я думаю, спрашивал топикстартер), "зона" (почему-то считается, что в _Сибири_, но это такая же подмена понятий: под _Сибирью_ в Канаде, как правило, понимается не только географическая Сибирь, но и вообще вся Россия за исключением крупнейших городов и Кремля.)

Даже слово *camp *(*лагерь*) не всегда отражает точно суть дела. Чтобы иностранец понял недвусмысленно, что речь идёт о лишении свободы, следует сказать *лагерь Гулага, *или просто *гулаг*.

"Eventually, by metonymy, the usage of "Gulag" began generally denoting the entire penal labor system in the USSR, then any such penal system."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag
"Cet organisme était l’extension hypertrophique des camps de travaux forcés de Sibérie (_Katorga_) qui faisaient partie du système pénal de la Russie tsariste, ... . Souvent, on peut entendre parler de _goulag_ en tant que camp. Il s'agit d'un abus de langage, l'appellation d'un tel camp étant « camp du Goulag »."
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goulag

А что вас удивляет? Народное интернет-голосование за "Имя России" упорно выводит на первое место Сталина, а не Александра Невского, как предлагают присяжные.





Maroseika said:


> А ваш приятель - бытовик. Как быть? Неужели нельзя просто сказать, что он "сидит в тюрьме за делание фальшивых бумажек"? Что именно неправильно поймет иностранец?


Он поймет, что приятель сидит в крытой тюрьме американского типа. Но это далеко не та _тюрьма_, в которой действительно сидит приятель.





Maroseika said:


> А разве babouchka - не головной платок? Или это канадский жаргон?


Я тоже этому удивлялся. Наверное, канадский жаргон.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Он поймет, что приятель сидит в крытой тюрьме американского типа. Но это далеко не та _тюрьма_, в которой действительно сидит приятель.


 Ну, значит, я точно иностранец. Если мне скажут, что такой-то в тюрьме, мне этого будет достаточно. Я пойму, что он сидит, а до текущего его статуса мне дела нет.
Думаю, тюрьма - вполне универсальный термин, как для иностранца, так и для местного. Что понимают иностранцы под Гулагом, а точнее, под Goulag'ом, сказать трудно - вероятно, разные - разное. Но по-русски "Гулаг" - очевиднейший анахронизм. Вопрос же был, как вы помните, именно о современном русском универсальном термине.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но по-русски "Гулаг" - очевиднейший анахронизм. Вопрос же был, как вы помните, именно о современном русском универсальном термине.


Анахронизм. Так видится Россия издалека. Но все относительно. Ответом может быть нейтральное *места лишения свободы*, если по-русски иностранец понимает, а российского общества и его пенитенциарной системы не знает. А если знает, то - *сидит*. 

"В тюрьме, на прогулке, гуляют осуждённые. Среди них профессор и студент.  Студент спрашивает профессора:
- А как понять теорию относительности?
Профессор ему отвечает:
- Ну, вот мы ходим по кругу, гуляем. А ведь мы сидим. "
http://www.topa.ru/humour-prison-01.htm

(Заметьте, что профессор и студент гуляют именно в крытой *тюрьме*. На *зоне *прогулок нет).

"Тюрьма и зона" - книга такая есть, для дальнейшего чтения по теме.
*Тюрьма и зона*
_Тюрьма и зона_. *...* Читать книгу "_Тюрьма и зона_". Аннотация:. Александр Хабаров. _Тюрьма и зона_. Вместо предисловия. Законы пишутся людьми. *...*
fb2.su/title72301.html - 42k


----------



## Maroseika

К сожалению, "места лишения свободы" - не нейтральное выражение, а узкоспециальное, а "сидит" - обозначает действие, а не учреждение.
Вопрос же, повторю, был о разговорном названии именно учреждения (заведения), в котором пребывают преступники.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> К сожалению, "места лишения свободы" - не нейтральное выражение, а узкоспециальное, а "сидит" - обозначает действие, а не учреждение.
> Вопрос же, повторю, был о разговорном названии именно учреждения (заведения), в котором пребывают преступники.


Если меня спросит об этом человек из России, то я могу сказать. что приятель сидит *"в местах*". Если вас спросит иностранец, который знает русский и немного по-своему о Гулаге (а какой иностранец, едущий в Россию, о нём не прочитал в руководствах, подготовленных ЦРУ), вы скажите, что в *гулаге*. Вы удивитесь, но он поймёт, и это будет самый адекватный для него ответ.

Мы, всё-таки, о понимании иностранца или о вообще русском разговорном термине дискутируем? Ответы, как вы понимаете, будут разные.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Мы, всё-таки, о понимании иностранца или о вообще русском разговорном термине дискутируем? Ответы, как вы понимаете, будут разные.


О русском разговорном термине, обобщенно означающем ИТУ. 
Личный опыт субъективен, зато всегда под рукой. Из своего - могу сказать, что ответ "в тюрьме" меня бы полностью удовлетворил. Я бы понял, что человек мотает срок и необязательно в собственно тюрьме, но меня это и не интересует, т.к. в данном случае (для меня) одно из двух: либо он на свободе, либо сидит в тюрьме.
И вот проверил на знакомом индийце: Гулаг для него однозначно и исключительно ассоциируется со Сталиным, а тюрьма и есть тюрьма - там преступников держат.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> О русском разговорном термине, обобщенно означающем ИТУ.


Тогда причём тут иностранец, которому все эти нюансы нелегко различить? Потом, ИТУ - это исправительно-*трудовые *учреждения. А как раз именно в тюрьмах заключённые не работают (кроме хозобслуги, но она резко отличается от собственно тюремного контингента, отсиживает небольшие сроки за менее опасные преступления и в контакт с "тяжким" контингентом вступать не имеет права). То есть, ИТУ - это заведомо не тюрьма, а тюрьма - не ИТУ.





maroseika said:


> И вот проверил на знакомом индийце: Гулаг для него однозначно и исключительно ассоциируется со Сталиным, а тюрьма и есть тюрьма - там преступников держат.


Следует проверять для объективности на разных иностранцах. На Западе тоже встречается народ, который ассоциирует Гулаг со Сталиным, но даже в учебниках _Гулаг _связывается с Россией вообще (на самом деле, с СССР, но на разнице этой внимание традиционно не заостряется: будь то тунгус, иль друг степей калмык - для Запада они все русские), как _водка_ и _бабушка_, хотя, как пишет Солженицын, Гулаг - это прямое продолжение дореволюционной пенитенциарной системы.


----------



## Oh là là

Kolan said:


> Следует проверять для объективности на разных иностранцах. .


 
Проверила на французских сотрудниках ( правда, в Москве). Goulag  у них однозначно ассоциируется со сталинской эпохой и политзаключёнными, тюрьма (prison) – c закрытым пенитенциарным  заведением. 
.


----------



## Oh là là

На французском форуме мне ответили, что слово Гулаг у франкофонов ассоциируется исключительно с определённым периодом советской истории, ставшим известным после публикации Солженицына.


----------



## Kolan

Когда меня спрашивают в Монреале: "Где сейчас Ходорковский?", я отвечаю: "В гулаге". Все понимающе кивают головами, и хоть бы кто- нибудь засомневался, переспросил, есть сейчас в действительности Гулаг или нет. (И неважно, что Х. может быть перевезен в Читу в следственный изолятор, что есть, на самом деле, крытая тюрьма). Пропаганда делает свое дело.


----------

